# 10-day cycle.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

What do you think of a 10-day training cycle versus a weekly one? I'd like to do 5 different workouts but due to my age ('60s) plus being an Epstein-Barr recoverer, I find it impossible to train (and recover) more than three times per week, or at best, every other day. So if I have 5 workouts and ride every other day I get to repeat in 10-day cycles. What do you think of that?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

whats important is that it works for you. I would give it a try and see how the body responds. Since your TDF dreams are over you have nothing to lose and you may find the body responds better to that setup.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

somebody made up a 7 day week so why can't you make up a 10 day week for yourself? If your training schedule fits you just feels right then go for it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

The only reason most people use 7 day micro cycles is because they fit well with the work week/race week. If you aren't (lucky!) constrained by them, by all means move to 10 days.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

kbiker3111 said:


> The only reason most people use 7 day micro cycles is because they fit well with the work week/race week. If you aren't (lucky!) constrained by them, by all means move to 10 days.


I'm in a dilemma. I'm retired so I can train as many days as I like in whatever order but I'm unable to do it more than 3x per week. Oh I can *ride* much more than 3x per week but "riding" isn't necessarily hard training and I'd rather take a complete day off than cruise around slowly. I guess a "week" is a human invention and it's probably better to get all the workouts in, no matter what the time-span, than to cram or delete. I've just never gone more than 7 days (in the summer) without an endurance ride but I guess, with no races or massive goals as a driving force, I'm in the enviable position of being able to experiment.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I'm retired so I can train as many days as I like in whatever order but I'm unable to do it more than 3x per week. Oh I can *ride* much more than 3x per week but "riding" isn't necessarily hard training and I'd rather take a complete day off than cruise around slowly. I guess a "week" is a human invention and it's probably better to get all the workouts in, no matter what the time-span, than to cram or delete. I've just never gone more than 7 days (in the summer) without an endurance ride but I guess, with no races or massive goals as a driving force, I'm in the enviable position of being able to experiment.


I don't know what an "endurance ride" is, but you can certainly go a week or more without losing any appreciable base fitness.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

So you train every other day for 10 days.
Then what?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

the mayor said:


> So you train every other day for 10 days.
> Then what?


This from my OP - *".........repeat in 10-day cycles"*.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> This from my OP - *".........repeat in 10-day cycles"*.


I might be missing something.....
but you're asking if you can exercise every other day?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

the mayor said:


> I might be missing something.....


You are.



> you're asking if you can exercise every other day?


No. *I* already ok'd me on that. I don't need anyone else's permission.


----------

